# Re: How to mount a drive



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I posted this earlier:

I have Fedora Core 6 and use KDE.

I have an external drive that gets mounted, (when it's turned on), with this line in the /etc/fstab file: /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0

But when I forget to turn on the drive I get a couple of error messages when I boot up. Which is understandable. I try to mount the drive, (instead of rebooting), with the following command: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o defaults,force 0 0. But it doesn't work. It gives:

Usage: mount -V : print version
mount -h : print this help
mount : list mounted filesystems
mount -l : idem, including volume labels
So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
mount -a [-t|-O] ... : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
mount device : mount device at the known place
mount directory : mount known device here
mount -t type dev dir : ordinary mount command
Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
mount --bind olddir newdir
or move a subtree:
mount --move olddir newdir
One can change the type of mount containing the directory dir:
mount --make-shared dir
mount --make-slave dir
mount --make-private dir
mount --make-unbindable dir
One can change the type of all the mounts in a mount subtree
containing the directory dir:
mount --make-rshared dir
mount --make-rslave dir
mount --make-rprivate dir
mount --make-runbindable dir
A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
or by label, using -L label or by uuid, using -U uuid .
Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
For many more details, say man 8 mount .

Can somebody please tell me what I need to do?

Thanks,

royeo

I have received several replies, mostly all telling me to do the same thing. I've issued several different commands ALWAYS getting the same responce:

Failed to access '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory

It mounts OK at boot up but not when I try to mount it later in a terminal.

Can this be overcome, figured out?

Thanks again,

royeo


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you ROOT? You must be ROOT to mount in terminal.


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

In the terminal use this command:



> ls -al /dev |grep sdb1


and make sure that sdb1 is listed.


----------

